# Wow, I got away with it!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So at the park across from my house,it says that dogs need to be on a 4ft leash at all time.

well today no one was there,so I let Beia have free run around the park.

Well an officer came up to me,and told me that the dog needed to be on a leash.

I stated that she was in fact still on a leash,I just was not holding it,and that the sign only stated that they needed to be leashed,did not say anything about being held.

The cop actually laughed. I was thinking I would get a ticket. he just told me to be careful,and to hold onto the leash if anyone came to the park.

I guess there are still some good cops out there.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

that is just too funny


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL OMG that's funny, that's what I would have said too


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know what came over me,normally I would not have said anything like that to a cop.

I guess since it's monthly time,I felt like being a smart butt. Ha.

he must have been driving by, cause he was not there when I arrived.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO! Oh I totally would.


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

Im cracking up right now. But you are right. Take everything literally nowadays, thats what I say.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol i never had an issue with cops in washington, people are nicer the further you get away from la, whether its east west north or south. i miss washington and oregon


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah everyone is pretty laid back over here,that's for sure. though,we do have the Seattle "freeze". I only just now learned of it.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

too funny.. thats one of those times when you wish you had a camcorder (sp)


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha, that is AWESOME!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> Yeah everyone is pretty laid back over here,that's for sure. though,we do have the Seattle "freeze". I only just now learned of it.


lol whats the seattle freeze?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Seattleites with attitude issues towards new comers to the city. Guess it's hard to make friends here?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

lol thats some of my logic..... :rofl: .. it doesnt say "restrained" .. LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, the local snobbery knows no bounds...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i heard that was just a washington thing in general not just seattle but i never really experienced it thankfully


----------

